

Netflix Begins Testing Ads - sharkweek
http://exstreamist.com/your-next-advertisement-will-begin-in-15-seconds-netflix-begins-testing-ads/

======
fsk
If you want no ads, no drm, and a library that covers every movie and tv show,
your only option is a "filesharing" website.

------
lightlyused
I'd pay more for no ads.

~~~
patzerhacker
I would rather they raise the price of the service than have them add ads. Is
that what you mean?

I also wouldn't have a problem with it if they made these optional to help you
"find" new Netflix content. It was already bad enough they were splashing
their series at the top of my list, and now they want to add ads for it?

